# carbide tools from ebay ?



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

My apologies if this topic has been discussed before. I want to know if anybody has bought these carbide turning tools from ebay and what their thoughts were. I was contemplating getting the Easy rougher from Easy Wood Tools(Craig) and I was weighing all my other options. For the price, the ones on ebay costs less than half of Craig's Tools. I know, I know, "you get what you pay for." I emailed the guy from ebay and he assured me that his tool does the exact same thing as the Easy Rougher but costs much less. So I thought I'd ask you guys what you think. Thanks in advance.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

These look like interesting tools and I'm going to follow this thread with interest.

Two comments: 

First, Most of the cost, initially at least, is in the handle, with replacement cutting edges costing relatively little. Do the ones on ebay (and by the way, it would be helpful if you would point to the ones on ebay) take the Easy Rougher bits? Selection of material for the bits is going to make a big difference and if they are compatible, then if the ebay bits aren't good you could order bits from Easy Wood after saving half the up front cost by buying the other guy's handle and rod.

Second, the Easy Wood guy goes on and on about how wonderful it is that his tool provides support directly under the cutting edge. Unless I'm REALLY missing something, this is just bushwa ... the only thing that matters in the sense he is discussing is how far the tool rest is from the wood surface, not at all what the configuration is at the tip end of the tool. This kind of sales talk without apparent meaning makes me nervous about a vendor and makes me wonder what other of his claims have no basis other than his desire to sell stuff.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*carbide tools from ebay*

I don't mean to sound disrespectfull to you,but would you expect him to say different.Anyway Noooooooo theyiWILL NOT do near as good as Craigs Ci1 Ci2 EZ rougher,or the Ci0 I have them all and have read different responses from folks that tried the other carbide cutters and the are not in the same class as Craigs.Its true you pay more for them,but you get a heck of a lot more out of em.Craigs cutters are made different and therefore have a much better edge on em.

UPDATE to phinds on the response about Craigs tool's.I will say this and you can take it for what its worth,buy the tools or don't that is your choice,but one thing I will say and that is Craig DOES NOT have to BS or misrepresent his tools just to make a sale.So before you knock em,try em.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Glad to hear the tools are good. Perhaps he's just more of a salesman than he needs to be.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*Carbide turning tools*

Which ones are you talking about on ebay?


----------



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

Bob Willing said:


> Which ones are you talking about on ebay?


Hey Bob, If you go to the fleabay site, just type in wood turning tools and it's about halfway down the page. The seller is from New Mexico. those are the only carbide turning tools that I've seen on there.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*?*



lumber jock said:


> Hey Bob, If you go to the fleabay site, just type in wood turning tools and it's about halfway down the page. The seller is from New Mexico. those are the only carbide turning tools that I've seen on there.


I hope you mean flea-bay.com. I went there and typed wood turning tools. Half way down the page the only unfamiliar choice was Packard Wood Works, this led me to a choice of over 12 manufactures.

Which one...if I did this right?

How I went to ebay and found Joe Rollings, Unique Tool, Rodeo NM which looks like you get two pen turning tools for $78.00. They have the golf grip handles. Is this the correct place?


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

*carbide tools*

Ok- I have bought the ones from New Mexico and am very pleased with them. If you like to reach out and cut- get the longer ones with the flat bottom, they don't twist as much in your hand. I've not had an issue with sharpening and the tips last a long time between sharpenings. I don't turn near as fast as he does on his demo but do get great results. The golf grips are ok, but easily changed if needed. BTW I work mostly with mesquite, pecan, and some live oak--which is as tough as it comes.


----------



## clapiana (Apr 13, 2012)

I love joe's carbine tools from NM on eBay. I have the round and square cutters with flat bottom bars. i use the round to rough everything on my lathe and the square cutter works good at cleaning up the bottom of a hollow form. I also have his tool rest that goes into the piece which is very heavy duty. very good tools at a great price in my eyes not sure about the golf grip handle in that I replaced the grip with a monster tool holder.


----------



## iclight0 (Sep 12, 2011)

I bought a set of carbide cutters round and square for like 80 for the pair. Try eddiecastelin.com. you can even buy new cutter from him also. the only thing is you have to make your own handles. And they work really nice they are all i use now and i just turn pens and bottle stoppers


----------



## ronjboucher (Jun 28, 2010)

*Capt,n Eddie*



lumber jock said:


> My apologies if this topic has been discussed before. I want to know if anybody has bought these carbide turning tools from ebay and what their thoughts were. I was contemplating getting the Easy rougher from Easy Wood Tools(Craig) and I was weighing all my other options. For the price, the ones on ebay costs less than half of Craig's Tools. I know, I know, "you get what you pay for." I emailed the guy from ebay and he assured me that his tool does the exact same thing as the Easy Rougher but costs much less. So I thought I'd ask you guys what you think. Thanks in advance.


 Wow lots of information, anyone ever try Capt,n Eddie. He has his own website, does allot videos on woodturning on utube and sells carbide cutters with shaft, make and design your own handles. Save a bunch of monies, Ron Marietta Ga


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I built my own. You can buy cutters that are extremely similar to the Easy rougher tools from Grizzly and other suppliers of the spiral cutter heads for planers and jointers. We found a place to buy them as a club for about $2.80 per cutter and then made a bunch of them for club members.
Personally I'm a fan of the Hunter tools which are also quite expensive. I have made special tools using his cutters which are I thin superior to the flat carbide cutters. However they do require mounting at certain angles and used correctly. Never try to use a Hunter cutter flat, it will give you one heck of a catch. Other than the custom ones that I made myself I like his Hercules tool the best. I'm currently testing a new Hunter tool that may be on the market before long and it is a sweet tool. I turned the entire Desk mirror with that new tool and easily started sanding at 220 grit. In fact on the spindles the 220 actually dulled the finish.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

phinds said:


> ... the Easy Wood guy goes on and on about how wonderful it is that his tool provides support directly under the cutting edge. Unless I'm REALLY missing something ...


I think perhaps you are missing something.

At the last meeting of the woodturning club I attend, the presentation was about Easy Wood Tools, by a member who teaches turning.

He related the story of how he saw Craig (Jackson?) at a show and circled round a few times. Eventually Craig said "try this", to which he replied "why would I spend so much when I can make that myself and just buy the cutting bit?"

Craig _*gave*_ him a cutter, and said "try it -- call me back and let me know how it goes."

2 weeks later, after a phone call, Craig sent him an EWT handle saying "now try that cutter in my handle ... if you still don't like it, send it back to me."

He bought the handle -- and several others.

It seems the difference is that the seating on the EWTs is ground to the profile of the cutter bits -- providing support all around the bit, and preventing the bit from vibrating (chattering, if you will) on the shaft of the screw that holds it in place.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

As far as I can tell the seating is just flat with a slight slope at the back to give the backside of the cutter some clearance. Can't tell that it's unusual at all. When I made mine I recessed the center very slightly so the cutter sits flat all the way around.


----------



## iclight0 (Sep 12, 2011)

I bought from capt eddie. I bought a square and round cutter, i love them


----------



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

Man, I can't believe this post is 2 years old. After handling the Easy Wood Tools at WoodCraft, I bought the Easy Rougher and spare carbide bits. They do work as advertised. BUT I MUST SAY THIS: After I got my Easy Rougher, I used it *exclusively* for all my roughing work. After a time, I sorta missed using my roughing gouge. And one day I decided to switch back to my roughing gouge. I realized that I had developed some bad habits with the EZ Wood Tools. After using them, I realized that I was forgetting some of the basics of wood turning. e.g. tool presentation, bevel angle. tool sharpening etc...... etc....... etc.......
Don't get me wrong, The Easy Wood Tools were great. But personally, and this is just my opinion, I feel a greater sense of accomplishment when I do a turning without using the carbide tools. Just my .02 cents.


----------

